# Which is the safest torrent to use on OSX?



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi guys, ok I wanted to download some things on my mini and wondered if it was safe to download torrents on OSX? Does it cause viruses? and which torrent do you guys think is the best?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Torrent programs don't cause viruses, trojans and other problems - infected torrent files do. Download from reputable torrent sites and you should be okay. I use Transmission. Best torrent app out there in my opinion.

Transmission.


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

uTorrent is getting quite good.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

While I agree that for the most part torrents can be pretty safe, especially for macs. However, I too have always wondered if these files are safe, it doesn't seem that difficult to infect files for others to download, so there is where my concern lies. There was that mac worm/viruses/whatever that came out when people were torrenting ilife.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks guys I heard good things about transmission but nonetheless I will try them all and see which one is best.  I will look for the torrent file which has most positive reviews to be safe...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The few Windoze users with whom I deem to associate, and who are torrent downloaders, seem to all have their anti-virus program pointed at the torrent download folder to scan all files upon completion. Likely not 100% effective, but better than nothing. If you wish to do this on your Mac, I suggest ClamXav which can be configured to monitor a particular folder (note that ClamXav is now offered as a Public Beta as version 2.0.5 - see the link at the left of their homepage).

Mac users are much less likely to encounter malware... as far as I know, the only known (widespread?) infected files were a copy of iWork and one of the newer versions of Photoshop.

And for what it's worth, Transmission is by far the best torrent client IMHO.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

I used transmission and had success! I find Transmission very smooth and easy to use.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Mac_100x said:


> I used transmission and had success! Now I have a free version of Office for Mac 2008  Hopefully that is compatible with Microsoft Office 2007 Windows version...


Did they release a free version of Office 2008 for the Mac? I paid a couple hundred bucks for mine ... and yours.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

No Microsoft Office 2008 still costs money. I bought iWork though shouldn't be much of a difference.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Mac_100x said:


> No.. I had to use a torrent and download it. It wasn't preinstalled and it didn't come with the Mac when I bought it.


Oh man, dude, people like us aren't liked around these places. Don't celebrate your free downloads 'round these hills.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

My bad... Adrian I'll change the post.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

I like Transmission too. I also use PeerGuardian with it to block IP's of unwanted torrent spoilers though. 

Phoenix Labs PeerGuardian OS X


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I love Transmission, wouldn't use anything else!


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

Another Transmission user here. Best I've come across.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

i'd say utorrent has as many features as transmission. At least, UPNP works with it.

I always had to manually do the port forward for transmission to work "ok".


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's my best advice about torrents:

_Only fools rush in_

20,000 mac users were infected after dl'ing iWork '09 because they; (a) had to be first, (b) had to be first, (c) had to be first, and (d) didn't want to pay

Like they say, there's no such thing as "free".

Next, movies and music are pretty safe but if you're thinking of getting into software you better know what you're doing for the following reasons:

- for a variety of reasons torrent software can be glitchy (would you risk a big project using it?)

- software developers have new sophisticated ways of verifying if you're using their product legitimately

- there are ways around verification BUT should it be required this makes updating your pirated product difficult if not impossible

In the end, as far as software goes, probably not worth the headaches unless you don't mind headaches.

Happy torrenting


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I've personally never had Transmission be the cause of me holding down the power button. It takes time to shut down, but the only program I've ever had hang was Finder. I'm not saying that 35 pages of posts are wrong, just stating my personal experience.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

another question sorry, if I ever wanted to remove a program is putting it in the trash the only way? Will that remove the program?? Thank you in advance.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Mac_100x said:


> another question sorry, if I ever wanted to remove a program is putting it in the trash the only way? Will that remove the program?? Thank you in advance.


Yes. Drag into trash and then don't forget to empty the trash.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

Some programs do come with an uninstaller. If it does, it is probably best to use the uninstaller. Some software does scatter files all over the place, notably Adobe software and Microsoft Office, so using the uninstallers for those is recommended.


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

For the ones that don't have uninstallers, using AppZapper is even better.


----------



## J-Fry (Dec 16, 2009)

Mac_100x said:


> My bad... Adrian I'll change the post.


once you've been quoted...you couldn't change it if you wanted to!


----------



## radante (Mar 24, 2010)

utorrent is still super fast and getting better.


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

I installed Miro recently and discovered it supports downloading torrents along with a bunch of others things like downloading youtube videos and support for xVid's etc.

BTW ... it's free

Miro | Video Player | Free video and audio podcast player and torrent client.


----------



## GerryS (Dec 8, 2004)

Two points...I like transmission and have used it for years; I use AppZapper to remove any programs. I find that AppZapper finds more than I can locate manually.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

Also wondering does Transmission have IP address blocker as well? Meaning others can't access data from my computer? Something called BlueTack?

It would be helpful if you can tell me.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

I posted earlier to use Peer Guardian but it seems to be discontinued for the Mac. Transmission has options for downloading and implementing IP blocking lists as well. It's in the prefs, Peers, Blocklist. There's an option to update it weekly as well.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

on transmission website it seems to say, Bluetack (Peerguardian) included when you download... 

Check the site: Transmission

and it also says it has weekly updates, automatically. I'm guessing you don't have to do anything and it just does it for you.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Mac_100x said:


> and it also says it has weekly updates, automatically. I'm guessing you don't have to do anything and it just does it for you.


They don't download or install automatically - Transmission will prompt you to update the application on launch if an update is available. You'll need to authorize it. And I don't know what the Transmission site implies, but weekly updates certainly isn't the case...


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

I was taking a look at Bluetack and was thinking of downloading protowall IP blocker. Would you recommend this one? for keeping data only by you?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lars said:


> They don't download or install automatically - Transmission will prompt you to update the application on launch if an update is available. You'll need to authorize it. And I don't know what the Transmission site implies, but weekly updates certainly isn't the case...


The blocklist is updated weekly, not the application. It updates in the background, without a prompt.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Mac_100x said:


> I was taking a look at Bluetack and was thinking of downloading protowall IP blocker. Would you recommend this one? for keeping data only by you?


Why bother? Waste of time.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow. I have Vuze. NO ONE has mentioned it. Maybe I should try Transmission or uTorrent?


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

mgmitchell said:


> Wow. I have Vuze. NO ONE has mentioned it. Maybe I should try Transmission or uTorrent?


I use Vuze. It's a little bloated, but I could never seem to get my ports forwarded properly with Transmission or uTorrent.
It doesn't really matter much to me anyway, I usually set all my torrents to run overnight...


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

I managed to download and use Bluetack blocklist and it is enabled every time, I use Transmission. Is there anything else I should think about for security when downloading?


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

titans88 said:


> I love Transmission, wouldn't use anything else!


I downloaded today ... I also have Vuze. How the hell do you "use" it? On Vuze, you can search for anything and it pops up. Nothing "pops up" on Transmission. There's a little search option, but searching for things like the Damages series or music, nothing. What am I doing wrong?
M.


----------



## Low-gun (Nov 22, 2007)

mgmitchell said:


> I downloaded today ... I also have Vuze. How the hell do you "use" it? On Vuze, you can search for anything and it pops up. Nothing "pops up" on Transmission. There's a little search option, but searching for things like the Damages series or music, nothing. What am I doing wrong?
> M.



Hey, mgmitchell

Transmission doesn't have a built in search engine, so it's not like most P2P clients or evidently, like torrent clients like Vuze.

Basically, all you need to do is find a torrent hosting site (there's a ton out there, most will pop up with any google search), do a search for the torrent you want, download it, then open it with transmission to begin downloading.

Not endorsing anything here, just letting you know how it works.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And in the resurrecting the dead thread department....

I don't know. I buy or subscribe to the things I watch and listen to because I'm not cheap and I want the artists I so admire to be reimbursed for their work. Do you know how much it costs to create and promote an album or movie? If you did, you'd never torrent again out of respect for the content creator.

/rant over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

+1. But I do torrent occasionally, using Transmission.
But only when looking for antique software which is not to be found anymore anywhere else.
Anyhow, nowadays downloading from sites other than the developer's is getting pretty dangerous. Use extreme prejudice.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

hexdiy said:


> +1. But I do torrent occasionally, using Transmission.
> 
> But only when looking for antique software which is not to be found anymore anywhere else.
> 
> Anyhow, nowadays downloading from sites other than the developer's is getting pretty dangerous. Use extreme prejudice.



True dat. Always wear a condom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> ...I want the artists I so admire to be reimbursed for their work. Do you know how much it costs to create and promote an album or movie? If you did, you'd never torrent again out of respect for the content creator.


Yes, but there are also legitimate reasons to use a Torrent client. Lots of sofware is distributed in this fashion (e.g., LibreOffice) as well as things like some Star Trek fan films 

FYI Transmission was just updated to v.2.90 today - and the Mac version got lots of love.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> And in the resurrecting the dead thread department....
> 
> I don't know. I buy or subscribe to the things I watch and listen to because I'm not cheap and I want the artists I so admire to be reimbursed for their work. Do you know how much it costs to create and promote an album or movie? If you did, you'd never torrent again out of respect for the content creator.
> 
> ...


This is a fun necrothread!

I agree with you in theory and for the most part. I don't think it's so black and white. I for one purchase a silly amount of content on a yearly basis, both music and TV/Movies.

But for argument's sake, and I'd like to get your perspective on this: 

Given that when you purchase an album (in whatever format) you actually purchase the "Right" to "listen" to the content of an album, do you think it's wrong for someone to download a torrent if they've already purchased said right in a format that they can no longer play. I.E. You have a Foreigner 8-track. You've fairly paid to listen to said content. Should you be expected to pay twice to format shift?

Or, supposed you have a movie on DVD that is so badly scratched you can no longer play it. Is it wrong to download that movie?

Assume in both cases, you still own the physical copy?

What about someone who has HBO on their cable subscription, but downloads a show simply for convenience?

Personally, I gave up on ripping my DVDs a few years ago; It's so much faster to download them and leave the copy I have happy in its case. Same with music (I have on CD or tape.)


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Yes, but there are also legitimate reasons to use a Torrent client. Lots of sofware is distributed in this fashion (e.g., LibreOffice) as well as things like some Star Trek fan films
> 
> FYI Transmission was just updated to v.2.90 today - and the Mac version got lots of love.


Have you seen Star Trek Horizon Feature Length Film by Tommy Kraft

Very well done, but I found the faux soft focus annoying in places.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

polywog said:


> Have you seen Star Trek Horizon Feature Length Film by Tommy Kraft
> 
> Very well done, but I found the faux soft focus annoying in places.


I watched it on the weekend. I enjoyed it *much* more than "Renegades". Some of the visual effects were out-of-the-park. The soft focus and Abrams'-inspired lens flare not so much. A couple of major plot holes, a little annoying deus ex machina, but all in all, a really good fan film.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Yes, but there are also legitimate reasons to use a Torrent client. Lots of sofware is distributed in this fashion (e.g., LibreOffice) as well as things like some Star Trek fan films
> 
> 
> 
> FYI Transmission was just updated to v.2.90 today - and the Mac version got lots of love.



Fair enough, especially for things you can't get anywhere else. But I know far too many youngsters who take pride in the fact that they have never legitimately paid for anything in their lives, music, movies, software, you make it. I raised my own kids to respect the artists. We pay because we value the media.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Broadcasters should get behind torrenting as a way to distribute copy at the user's expense!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

polywog said:


> This is a fun necrothread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. I have record, cassette, CD and m4a versions of some of my favorite Beatle albums, for example, so the Michael Jackson estate has been compensated many times over. However, I also know that the cost of recording and producing music has dropped considerably today if you do it yourself (I have two songs on iTunes, for example), but they won't sell much without a budget for promotion. People today are cheap, and the subscription model makes remuneration even less than it was before, which wasn't much. So things like Apple Music are great for listeners, like myself, but they are doing a lot to help out the actual songwriters and performers. It's an evolving world. Never paying for media when you have the ability to do so to me is just bad etiquette. Torrents should be a last resort, not an addiction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

+1. A few years ago I used to rent DVDs every day. But sometimes I was too tired to watch them and fell asleep somewhere along the line.
In that case I ripped the DVDs before returning them. Felt I had already paid for my rights...

BTW:what songs do you have on iTunes?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

hexdiy said:


> +1. A few years ago I used to rent DVDs every day. But sometimes I was too tired to watch them and fell asleep somewhere along the line.
> 
> In that case I ripped the DVDs before returning them. Felt I had already paid for my rights...
> 
> ...



I have two: "Gonna Wake Up" and "Woman of My Dreams," under the name Fearless Frank. Also available for streaming in Apple Music, Amazon, Spotify and anywhere fine records are sold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

polywog said:


> This is a fun necrothread!
> 
> I agree with you in theory and for the most part. I don't think it's so black and white. I for one purchase a silly amount of content on a yearly basis, both music and TV/Movies.
> 
> ...


 Based on your logic, if you purchased a book in hardcover, you should be 'entitled' to the paperback copy when it is released. Even better, if you had the 8-track, why not just walk into a record store and help yourself to the CD copy?

Just because content is not on a physical item that you can hold in your hand it doesn't mean that it comes for free. 

As for your argument that simply because you own a DVD copy you should be entitled to download a digital copy, why not simply buy the digital copy in the first place?


hexdiy said:


> +1. A few years ago I used to rent DVDs every day. But sometimes I was too tired to watch them and fell asleep somewhere along the line.
> In that case I ripped the DVDs before returning them. Felt I had already paid for my rights...
> 
> BTW:what songs do you have on iTunes?


Again based on this logic you should be entitled to use a video camera inside a movie theatre "just in case you fall asleep".


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Oakbridge said:


> Based on your logic, if you purchased a book in hardcover, you should be 'entitled' to the paperback copy when it is released. Even better, if you had the 8-track, why not just walk into a record store and help yourself to the CD copy?


Physical property and intellectual property are no where near the same thing. Nor is theft and copyright infringement. No one was, or at least I wasn't, advocating theft. 

Physical books and physical CDs COST money. If it were an option, I would gladly pay the difference to cover the media cost. 

If your analogy were on subject, and you had said "you purchased a hardcover book, and downloaded a digital copy." I would say Sure, that's fair. Why should I pay for the same RIGHT twice? The digital copy does not represent a loss to the copyright holder in any way!



Oakbridge said:


> Just because content is not on a physical item that you can hold in your hand it doesn't mean that it comes for free.


Never said it did. On the contrary I specifically said it had already been paid for. And by 'it' I mean the right, sold by the copyright holder, to listen/watch to the contents of that media. In full. I didn't create the terms of the sale, I accepted them. The sale was for the right to listen to the content of that media. 

But that's the whole point. What we purchase isn't a physical item. It's a right to enjoy the content of whatever media was around at the time.




Oakbridge said:


> As for your argument that simply because you own a DVD copy you should be entitled to download a digital copy, why not simply buy the digital copy in the first place?


Are you suggesting I should have started doing so in 20th century? I'm not talking about recent purchases and I didn't imply that either. I'm talking about media purchased, for argument sake, between 1980 and 2005. When it was NOT an option to download a digital copy.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

This also raises the tricky question of who owns the rights to your music/movie/media collection after you die. Are these rights transferable to a spouse or children, especially if you have, say, a family iTunes plan? AFAIK, it all rides on the Apple ID and password, at least as far as iTunes goes. They don't know if you're alive or dead, but when that credit card expires, after you have, better get the fam to keep redeeming iTunes cards if they still want access to all the media you've purchased over the years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Macabre thought, but yes. Good point indeed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Oakbridge said:


> Again based on this logic you should be entitled to use a video camera inside a movie theatre "just in case you fall asleep".


Great idea!


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Just to add to this my son (now 6) was given a DVD copy Monsters University for his 4th birthday. Gift from someone with a Sully toy. Great, he'd never wanted to watch Monsters Inc. but loved the toy. Not an issue to try to watch the DVD. Now 6, we watched Monsters Inc. recently for the first time (really watched it the whole way through) he loved it. Other then the iMac in the office I don't have a DVD player in my household. 
Over the years I actually have gone to the effort to rip ever DVD I owned (quite the process I will admit) and we have an extensive ITunes Library to feed the Apple Tv's.... But damned if I can backup or rip this DVD for him.. I am not sure if I contact Disney, will they give me the digital download code? Doubtful. Now a days you "buy" (or are gifted) physical media there is no returning it, unless swapping for defective identical product.

BReligion


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> And in the resurrecting the dead thread department....
> 
> I don't know. I buy or subscribe to the things I watch and listen to because I'm not cheap and I want the artists I so admire to be reimbursed for their work. Do you know how much it costs to create and promote an album or movie? If you did, you'd never torrent again out of respect for the content creator


This isn't as big of a deal today.... But I do have a little tale and game of Where does the money go?

So, ... Take a trip back in time to the mid 90s with me. one of my favourite bands of all time, punk ska band called The Suicide Machines had a new album out....cool. Walked into hmv/music world/Sam whatever it was at the time.... $28.99 for a cd. I actually LOL'd at the store. CD's at the time were around $15. Not as mainstream depending on the label $15-$18.99. It was "an import".... All the way from the Motor City of Detroit, down the highway.. Fine whatever. Dropped the cd back into the bin walked away. I was so mad I didn't buy anything that week. Normally bought 1 cd a week on Tuesday's (if I could afford it.... Loved new album Tuesday's!)

Two weeks later, Opera House in TO... They are headlining a show ($10 cover). That same CD was $10 at the Merch booth. I handed the cash to the drummer, he handed me the CD, a pile of stickers, a stencil and we chatted for 5 minutes. Needless to say I was pleased with waiting... Cover to the show, CD, a beer and I was still a head from the $28.99. But that begs the question.... Where does that other $18 go if I had bought the CD originally? Back to the band, somehow I doubt it.

I fully support the bands I love, but I am glad the industry has shifted in the way it has to give more control back to artists to be able to produce and publish their own stuff.

... And get off the computer and go see live music  
Nothing beats a good live show.

BReligion


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

BReligion said:


> But damned if I can backup or rip this DVD for him.. I am not sure if I contact Disney, will they give me the digital download code? Doubtful. Now a days you "buy" (or are gifted) physical media there is no returning it, unless swapping for defective identical product.


I would call Disney right away--then record the conversation so you can upload it to YouTube.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

BReligion said:


> This isn't as big of a deal today.... But I do have a little tale and game of Where does the money go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right: live is best, if the band is any good. About pricing, Bill Maher once said the music industry is like a pimp, but without the personality. It's all free market economics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The massive increase in the cost of live music performances now reflects the acceptance that recorded music is considered essentially free in some demographics. The only way the recorded music industry can compete is to make people feel that pirating is less _convenient_ than buying.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't mind paying for a [media format] copy of an album, film, book, etc that I love, even multiple times. Obviously I look for sales and bargains on it, but increasingly I'm buying new CDs directly from the artist through sites like PledgeMusic and BandCamp, or at live shows, etc. I want the artist to have some of my money in exchange for this thing they made, and even through the "evil" record company or iTunes song sale, the artist gets some money -- compared to none at all through torrents.

Currently (and yes, this position has evolved since the days of Napster, and will probably evolve some more when formats change again), I'm of the mindset that streaming services (which pay crap) works well for exploring and discovering new music, the parts of which I really like I buy a physical or digital copy of for permanent storage. For artists I particularly admire, I buy or pre-order albums on CD -- think of them as backups if you want, or just figure I'm old and still like having a physical object. Sure, a new album might disappoint, but I'm supporting and encouraging the artist generally -- when you get to the point that I'm a fan of yours, you're not getting rid of me that easily. 

I advocate for a wider "personal use" license on the stuff we buy (as is the case in some countries, and definitely not the case in the US) that covers normal, acceptable personal use -- including backups of the purchases. In the meantime, though, I have a simple rule: if I'm using it (software) or listening to it (music) et al, I'm paying for that. Somebody worked really hard to create that thing I like, the LEAST -- the VERY VERY LEAST -- I can do is pay them a fair fee for their effort through the mechanism that artist HAS CHOSEN to make the work available. Obviously, I buy direct when I can -- not because its cheaper (it usually isn't) but because I know the actual person(s) behind the work are making the most money per unit possible.

Ultimately, when people pirate stuff they like, the "evil" companies are not much hurt by it. The *people* who get hurt are the engine behind the content, and who are discouraged from making more, because its not profitable *to them,* or because it is no longer viable to product the work at a fair price, or its not worth the effort expended when people are obviously stealing it.

I should mention by way of a small disclaimer that I am a published author of very modest success, but too small-potatoes to have felt the effects of piracy personally with my own work -- but I've worked for artists and companies who have seen people downloading their stuff on torrents, even when those people could have bought the work for a VERY modest price. It's demoralizing; it's disheartening; it makes it hard to carry on. Anyone reading this who makes something or does something that they'd like to make a living at someday, think about it from that perspective, and govern yourself accordingly.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I don't mind paying for a [media format] copy of an album, film, book, etc that I love, even multiple times. Obviously I look for sales and bargains on it, but increasingly I'm buying new CDs directly from the artist through sites like PledgeMusic and BandCamp, or at live shows, etc. I want the artist to have some of my money in exchange for this thing they made, and even through the "evil" record company or iTunes song sale, the artist gets some money -- compared to none at all through torrents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said, Chas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Great post Chas!


----------

